# Basement Waterproofing



## Mr. Jones (Aug 29, 2008)

Can someone please explain basement waterproofing to me? We don't have a whole lot of basements where I am from so I am unfamiliar. What does it entail and do?


----------



## Animal (Sep 7, 2008)

Just try www.basements.com Or google your question.
To get a dry basement you need to fix it from the outside and control the water away from the home. To damp proof it you can install a sump pump pit and pump out any groundwater under the slab. You can also paint the concrete walls with a special paint for masonary, but be sure you have controled the outside first. 
Whew...back to my dayjob.


----------

